# Got fucked up and now i gatta go



## CelticWanderer

Long story short ive been off the road a loong fuckin while trying to get my shit together to become like, a responsible fuckin person but i screwed the pooch on that and now im fixin to get the boot from where im at and im guessin i gatta another long walk ahead of me. My sister has a place for me in colorado but ive got some bussiness in little rock to attened to first. So i figure im ganna walk there and then greyhound it to colorado from there. 
Point of makin this thread, ive been so outta touch with this life style im not sure where to begin or just anything. Wonderin if yall kind folk could get some links to the more useful threads here as far as hitchin flyin signs and those sorts of things. Along with anyother helpful advice.
Im excited. But also freaking the fuck out.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

Well I can tell you this much. In my experience hitching in the South is really hard. No one picks you up, but odds are you will make a ton of money out there. Enough for a bus ticket thats for sure. I spent like 6 hours trying to hitch out of Tuscaloosa one time. Made a shit ton of money within just the first hour. But like I said no one picked me up. But around CO is a pretty easy hitch. If you can make it to the 70 you should be pretty good getting there.


----------



## AnOldHope

Cheers for good sisters and mile high states, hope you make it there safe.


----------



## CelticWanderer

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> Well I can tell you this much. In my experience hitching in the South is really hard. No one picks you up, but odds are you will make a ton of money out there. Enough for a bus ticket thats for sure. I spent like 6 hours trying to hitch out of Tuscaloosa one time. Made a shit ton of money within just the first hour. But like I said no one picked me up. But around CO is a pretty easy hitch. If you can make it to the 70 you should be pretty good getting there.


Honestly i plan on walkin most of it. Any time i got a ride from the last time it was just cause.i was walkin in the right place. I usually carry food and mini stove and prep in towns and take backroad to backroad. I really wanna bring a guitar with me but i think i need to find a little mini one for cheap somewhere. Heres to hopin at least the money comes easy out there.


----------



## CelticWanderer

AnOldHope said:


> Cheers for good sisters and mile high states, hope you make it there safe.


Thanks


----------



## tacopirate

Shwhiskey Gumimaci said:


> Well I can tell you this much. In my experience hitching in the South is really hard. No one picks you up, but odds are you will make a ton of money out there. Enough for a bus ticket thats for sure. I spent like 6 hours trying to hitch out of Tuscaloosa one time. Made a shit ton of money within just the first hour. But like I said no one picked me up. But around CO is a pretty easy hitch. If you can make it to the 70 you should be pretty good getting there.



I have had similar experiences in the south. I wonder why that is? I've even had cops give me money down here, but no rides anywhere.


----------



## CelticWanderer

tacopirate said:


> I have had similar experiences in the south. I wonder why that is? I've even had cops give me money down here, but no rides anywhere.


Not sure, the people around here are paranoid as fuck but usually kind hearted. Then you got the people who feel like kickin down cash is a good way to get in bed with jesus. Plus the bums down here are pretty fuckin scummy and really just awful.. At least out here in augusta anyways, that sure doesnt help things.


----------



## paterdot

Sounds like my story


----------



## Jimmycinno

This sounds too much like the journey I'm about to be on. Im heading out of MN soon to go to MO, AR, possibly TX, and then CO. Maybe we'll run into each other! I'm winging it and hopin for the best. Do or die.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Oklahoma and Arkancracker are the friggin worst for hitching but fucking amazing for kick downs. You'll get showered with food and $ but catching a ride is balls. As far as I can tell it's because the "gas can" scheme is so popular down there. Basically tweakers put on nice clothes and walk down the highway with a gas can waiting for a god fearing christian to pick em up. Once they get picked up they pull a sob story about running outta gas on the way to their mother's funeral or some shit and spange the driver relentlessly for as much $ as they can get em for. As a result people are pretty wary of hitchhikers. Beautiful country though.


----------



## benton

It doesn't matter what scheme tweakers pull when I'm walking the highway with a huge pack with a sign stating the name of the nearby town I'm headed towards.

I went thru Arkansas, Mississippi, Alabama and Georgia like butter. Can't be in a hurry though.

I've also hitched the 40 from LR to Knoxville and back, again, can't be in a hurry. If you've got a bad face by the time the cool people drive by you've ruined it.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

you can still be a responsible person without a full time job car and house. More responsible in my opinion. Did you leave? hope you did. I'll be west by first week in may I believe doing a gig for my dad and his lady to get there. I plan to do a lot of walking to get my travel down to a slower, closer to the earth, less human reliant mode. hit me up walk with the dog and I and maybe I'll carry some of your water of my deer cart


----------



## CelticWanderer

Tatanka said:


> you can still be a responsible person without a full time job car and house. More responsible in my opinion. Did you leave? hope you did. I'll be west by first week in may I believe doing a gig for my dad and his lady to get there. I plan to do a lot of walking to get my travel down to a slower, closer to the earth, less human reliant mode. hit me up walk with the dog and I and maybe I'll carry some of your water of my deer cart


That storm Stella fucked things up pretty good, temps are back to rising again so I'm thinking Tuesday I'm gonna gtfo, been couch surfing this whole time. Something about walking, dunno what it is lol


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

Where is everyone headed? Some company to Slab city would be nice.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Shaggy Rogers said:


> Where is everyone headed? Some company to Slab city would be nice.



Carhenge!


----------



## Shaggy Rogers

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Carhenge!


That's a little too north and cold for me. I didn't even know that existed though thank you. Are you heard there or living there currently?


----------



## AlwaysLost

Shaggy Rogers said:


> That's a little too north and cold for me. I didn't even know that existed though thank you. Are you heard there or living there currently?



That's where I want to go lol..the train here goes almost straight there first trip.


----------



## SammyG

CelticWanderer said:


> Honestly i plan on walkin most of it. Any time i got a ride from the last time it was just cause.i was walkin in the right place. I usually carry food and mini stove and prep in towns and take backroad to backroad. I really wanna bring a guitar with me but i think i need to find a little mini one for cheap somewhere. Heres to hopin at least the money comes easy out there.


Hitching in the South isn't easy.


----------

